# Best Pet Dental Rinse???



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

Has anyone ever used this product? Thoughts?

Found here at costco.com: Costco - Best Pet Health Breath Fresh Dental Rinse 32 oz. Twin Pack=#












  
*< Previous Product* | *Next Product >* 

*Best Pet Health*
*Breath Fresh Dental Rinse*
*32 oz. Twin Pack*



*For use in canine and feline species*

Best Pet Health Breath Fresh Dental Rinse is a palatable and highly effective antimicrobial rinse for reducing plaque and odor-causing bacteria in your pet’s mouth. It also contains a special blend of food-grade yucca extract and mint oil that help freshen breath and minimize digestive tract odors. It does NOT contain dyes, alcohol or sweeteners.

*Suggested Use:* Just add a capful to each 24oz. of drinking water daily. You’ll not smell the results within 48 hours.


*Product Facts:*

Active Ingredients per capful: Water, Polysorbate 20, Potassium Sorbate, Sodium Copper Chlorophyllin, Sodium Benzoate, Sodium Citrate, Sodium Chlorite, Peppermint Oil, Yucca Extract
*Caution: Breath Fresh should be used only as directed. Overuse will not provide faster or better results. This product is not a substitute for regular gum and teeth care. Always consult your veterinarian to ensure proper dental care of your dogs and cats.*

*Warnings:* For animal use only. Do not use on pregnant animals. If dental irritation or diarrhea occurs, discontinue use and consult your veterinarian.

Do not use product if it appears to be tampered with. Keep in a cool, dry place. Avoid temperatures above 86 F. Keep out of reach of children and other animals. In case of accidental overdose, contact a health care professional immediately.


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

Or any advice on dog dental rinse??? Currently we have used the CET rinse...but it doesn’t seem to be working and I don’t want to have to do another dental before she is due....any advice would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't use a dental rinse with Jack & Jill. We try to brush their teeth every night, but sometimes skip a night or two. At their 2 year check-up, the vet said their teeth were in excellent condition.
Maybe you should move this question to the "health and behavior" section? You may get more responses there.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

I'd be interested to know about this as well...my dog's had their teeth cleaned in October...but the still smell bad,,,I try to brush their teeth but they really don't cooperate,,,I'm wondering if this stuff in their water will help....I did buy some mouth spray but it doesn't take away all the mouth odor...and it only smells kinda good for a very short time.


Hugs, Blanche


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

drclee said:


> I don't use a dental rinse with Jack & Jill. We try to brush their teeth every night, but sometimes skip a night or two. At their 2 year check-up, the vet said their teeth were in excellent condition.
> Maybe you should move this question to the "health and behavior" section? You may get more responses there.


Thanks for the responce I will have the Admins move it


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

poptart said:


> I'd be interested to know about this as well...my dog's had their teeth cleaned in October...but the still smell bad,,,I try to brush their teeth but they really don't cooperate,,,I'm wondering if this stuff in their water will help....I did buy some mouth spray but it doesn't take away all the mouth odor...and it only smells kinda good for a very short time.
> 
> 
> Hugs, Blanche


It sounds like we are both having the same problem. I will keep you informed if I learn any more info or if I end up trying it.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Have you tried the CET Chews? I swear by them. Toby has been getting them since he was a puppy (6 years); he gets one a night. 

When I took him in this year for his dental, the vet was so impressed with his teeth. She said so many little dogs have lost most of their teeth by this age, but because of the CET Chews (and we also brush his teeth 2-3 times a week) she feels that is why he is in such good shape. He has never had a dental or (knock on wood) any dental issues.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I just brush Nikki's teeth every other day. She's almost 3 and has never needed a dental.


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

Toby's Mom said:


> Have you tried the CET Chews? I swear by them. Toby has been getting them since he was a puppy (6 years); he gets one a night.
> 
> When I took him in this year for his dental, the vet was so impressed with his teeth. She said so many little dogs have lost most of their teeth by this age, but because of the CET Chews (and we also brush his teeth 2-3 times a week) she feels that is why he is in such good shape. He has never had a dental or (knock on wood) any dental issues.


 
Yes, we have tried the chews and they did help but not as much as we would have hoped so we started using the CET dental rinse. We do brush her teeth but the smell seems worse after we are done and I really can’t explain that, we have tried other doggie tooth pastes but the next day her breath is horrific again, lol

I am at a loss because we have tried almost everything including the dental but now only after a few short weeks the smell is back :angry:


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I just brush Nikki's teeth every other day. She's almost 3 and has never needed a dental.


We do brush her teeth but it just doesn’t seem to help. The vet says that some dogs just have a problem with plaque and bad breath but I refuse to think that there is nothing I can do other than putting her under anesthesia and paying over $400 every other year for a dental. 

Any natural fix you know of for plaque and bad breath?

Oh it might help to know that we have her on Acana Pacifica, which could be part of the problem; after all it is a fishy food, lol


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

MORGANM said:


> Yes, we have tried the chews and they did help but not as much as we would have hoped so we started using the CET dental rinse. We do brush her teeth but the smell seems worse after we are done and I really can’t explain that, we have tried other doggie tooth pastes but the next day her breath is horrific again, lol
> 
> I am at a loss because we have tried almost everything including the dental but now only after a few short weeks the smell is back :angry:


The only thing I can really think of is to give the CET Chew at night and brush her teeth in the morning. I think what you may be smelling is "morning breath." 

The CET Chews are not a miracle cure. The chews, in conjunctions with daily (morning) brushings, I think should help. It could also be her food that is giving her stinky breath. 

Also, this is just a random thought, it may take time for the smell to go away. It could be a build up of plaque (or something like that) and using the chews, and daily brushing will slowly eliminate the plaque and therefore the smell. 

Maybe you should mention this to the vet.

I hope you figure this out.


----------

